
Ask HN: My clients are hardware startups. How do I find them? - TooSmugToFail
I run a hardware development lab based in an Eastern European EU member country.<p>We&#x27;re a team of 10 engineers, and we offer full-stack engineering service to our clients (electronics, mechanical engineering, optics, prototyping). We can do mid-volume manfacturing runs, so the clients get a &#x27;Made in EU&#x27; marked product when they do it through us.<p>We&#x27;re well placed in our regional market, and we did some interesting international projects, but I want to reach out to western clients.<p>I&#x27;d greatly appreciate any ideas on how to reach hardware startups and digital agencies that would benefit from our services.
======
manglav
I think putting your info in your profile would be a great first step. I'm
interested, but have no way of contacting you!

In general, do sponsored blog posts on hardware sites - hackaday is a great
first one. See if you can get adafruit, or tindie as well.

~~~
sharemywin
hardware incubators, VCs, Angels interested in hardware.

~~~
TooSmugToFail
That's interesting. I had the same idea at the outset.

We've sort of started working that angle recently with talks, workshops, and
1-on-1's. Having seen a wide range of different hardware projects means
there's lots of valuable experience we're able to share this way.

Thanks for your input!

